# Woolly Bear Forecast



## Stacykins (Nov 2, 2011)

This was asked on BYC, so I thought I'd ask here. What have your Woolly Bear Caterpillars been forecasting? I found an all brown one, which apparently means I am in for a mild winter. I think I just found a terribly misinformed larval Isabella Tiger Moth


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, I haven't seen any this year yet.  :/


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine are dark on both ends and light brown in the middle. I have no idea what that means :/


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> You know, I haven't seen any this year yet.  :/


You know, I've actually heard that from a lot of people. Either they haven't seen any or have seen very few. The only I found is the only one I've found this season, usually see quite a few more.


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2011)

Pumpkinpup said:
			
		

> Mine are dark on both ends and light brown in the middle. I have no idea what that means :/


Source: The 1999 Old Farmer's Almanac

According to legend, the wider that middle brown section is (i.e., the more brown segments there are), the milder the coming winter will be. Conversely, a narrow brown band is said to predict a harsh winter.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Pumpkinpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm... hmm... I have always heard the exact opposite(smaller the brown patch- the more mild the winter; wider/longer the brown patch- the worse the winter will be) and going by what I have always heard, the Wooly Bear catapillars have always been spot on. The few I have seen in NH this year all show very little brown, and the F.A. has forecasted a pretty mild winter, and going by NH weather history, and our getting snow in October, that says that NH should have a nice mild winter as well.


----------



## elevan (Nov 3, 2011)

Judging by my goat's coats I'd say Ohio is in for a winter blast this year...forget about the wooly bears, I'm looking at the critters


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Judging by my goat's coats I'd say Ohio is in for a winter blast this year...forget about the wooly bears, I'm looking at the critters


That's another thing, our goats aren't getting inb their normal thick winter coats... Hope you don't get tons of snow or get too cold either.   I don't like wet heavy winters or dry bitter cold.


----------

